# WorldMark Winter Flurry booking promotion



## cotraveller (Dec 2, 2013)

WorldMark's Winter Flurry promotion expands their weekly Monday Madness special to include all WorldMark resorts.  From now through January 5, 2014 you can book any WorldMark resort for cash at a rate of 7 cents per credit.  You can book up to 11 months in advance of arrival.

7 cents per credit, which includes the housekeeping charge, is a little higher the equivalent cost using your WorldMark credits, but if you are short on credits or want to save them for something else, this is a good deal.


----------



## rhonda (Dec 2, 2013)

Whoo-hoo!  So glad to see last year's Holiday Madness return ... even with its fresh new name, "Winter Flurry!"  Gotta get busy booking ...


----------



## VacationForever (Dec 2, 2013)

Thanks for the post.  I just booked a 4-night stay yesterday using credits.  I rebooked today using cash and it cost only an extra $27.73 after reconciling MF and HK fees.  Since my husband is a points junkie, he prefers to hang on to the points and pay cash.


----------



## CO skier (Dec 2, 2013)

sptung said:


> Thanks for the post.  I just booked a 4-night stay yesterday using credits.  I rebooked today using cash and it cost only an extra $27.73 after reconciling MF and HK fees.  Since my husband is a points junkie, he prefers to hang on to the points and pay cash.



Smart man, as long as you eventually use the points ...


----------



## rhonda (Dec 2, 2013)

Anyone having success booking Wyndham affiliates through Winter Flurry?  The past two years I've booked my Sept Wyndham Pagosa Springs stay using WM Holiday Madness.  This year, the affiliates don't appear to be included.  Anyone find differently?  Thx!


----------



## ChrisandBeth (Dec 3, 2013)

rhonda said:


> Anyone having success booking Wyndham affiliates through Winter Flurry?  The past two years I've booked my Sept Wyndham Pagosa Springs stay using WM Holiday Madness.  This year, the affiliates don't appear to be included.  Anyone find differently?  Thx!



I tried to book a VI affiliate last year and was told only WM were available so you got lucky. Just tried again online and no "special offer" came up. Did you book online or on the phone?


----------



## rhonda (Dec 3, 2013)

ChrisandBeth said:


> Did you book online or on the phone?


Online.  

To all:
FWIW, as it _might_ make a difference, my account is "old" (grandfathered every which way) but w/out Travelshare.  I can book, under normal rules, the select Wyndham properties that have ~2 units shared from Wyndham to WM.  This year, the Winter Flurry special (aka Holiday Madness in prior years) doesn't appear to include these Wyndham locations.  True, the Winter Flurry rules do state "all WORLDMARK resorts..." trying to help shape our expectations.  Thx!


----------

